# Admiral Zephyr VS Whitebeard



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 17, 2013)

Rules:
1. This is Whitebeard at the start of the war and Zephyr right before his fight with Luffy.
2. Zephyr gets 1 Dyna Rock
3. No prep
4. Fight takes place at Marineford
5. In character


VS


----------



## RF (Apr 17, 2013)

Whitebeard blasts his ass to the ground.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 17, 2013)

There's no way he can defend against Whitebeard's incredible offense. He'd be beaten down before taking out the stone. 

And even if he did, if Z could survive it then it's assured that Whitebeard would.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 17, 2013)

Only person capable of beating a healthy WB is Roger.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Apr 17, 2013)

This is not prime Whitebeard, this is the start of Marinford Whitebeard, and I think A dyna rock blast would definitely wound Whitebeard pretty bad.


----------



## Magician (Apr 17, 2013)

Z gets shit stomped.


----------



## Typhon (Apr 17, 2013)

Why a dyna stone? It'll take Z out too. Plus I'm pretty sure WB could tank that although be seriously injured. 

Z is strong, but without a dyna stone he hasn't shown an offensive power that matches the other fighters. He's a great tank though.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 17, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Only person capable of beating a healthy WB is Roger.



This, and only this.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Apr 17, 2013)

Whitebeard >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Zoro=>Luffy>Zephyr


----------



## Bellamy The Hyena (Apr 17, 2013)

Close but Whitebeard still takes it. 


Both are past their primes but Whitebeard's destructive power is a lot more controlled and channelled than the Dyna stones which is almost like a suicide explosion in nature. 

Admiral Zephyr puts up a strong fight like the true hero he is. 

R.I.P. Zephyr 


Whitebeard very high difficulty.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 17, 2013)

Whitebeard's not going to rape this like people are saying, but one hit and Z is dead.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 17, 2013)

Prime WB = Roger > Old WB > Everyone.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 17, 2013)

Z would lose but not get stomped like stomped like most you claim


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 17, 2013)

WB owns. Z seems like he's a high tier not a top tier.


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2013)

OP: 

A cute widdow picture of cute widdow Z

... 

A MANLY ASS PICTURE OF THE ALMIGHTY WHITE-MOTHERFUCKING-BEARD!


----------



## SsjAzn (Apr 17, 2013)

Whitebeard takes it with low difficulty.


----------



## LB04 (Apr 18, 2013)

WB wins, only possible way for him to lose is that the Dyna stone explodes near him, catches him off guard and he is sent flying into the sea. And that is rather unlikely and would be an extremly lucky win for Z. 

As far as doing damage etc. goes Z just can't beat WB, even the Dyna stone wouldn't do that much damage (assuming WB would even be hit by the explosion), probably some ugly burns but nothing that WB can't take. WB is NOT going to let himself be caught by the Battle smasher and he would also not let himself be hit by a sea stone bullet. And even if that were to happen somehow (even more unlikely than the Dyna stone sending him into the sea) the guy can take so much damage and still has his Haki and strength that it's hard to see how Z can possibly take him down. It's much more likely that WB would still manage to beat him. 

And IC Z would probably try to fight WB in CQC first before resorting to the Dyna stone. And that's going to end badly for him. Then again pretty much fightning WB in anything is going to end badly for him, so not much difference really. Though this also creates the chance of WB accidently making the Dyna stone blow up while being extremly close to it. 
But again it's unlikely that it would do much damage to WB or even send WB into the sea. If WB sees the explosion coming he would counter it with a quake, and if Z attempts to throw it at WB like he did to Kizaru WB would probably still counter with a quake to take no risk so it's not going to work. You would need to catch WB completly off guard for the stone to really hurt him or even send him flying. And considering that this is WB and Z is not one of his sons/allies that is not going to happen. 

So yeah, that super unlikely/nearly impossible scenario aside WB wins with probably mid diff at most.


----------

